# Ratings tanking with uber plus



## Kid Uber (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

Is it just me, or ratings have been tanking lately. I'm the average driver 4.84 over 1150 trips however, the last couple weeks my rating has been in the gutter. As of right now i have a 4.09 rating with 25 trips. I am not changing a thing.. super clean car,speak unless spoken to and most importantly get the pax to there location efficiently and safely. The only thing I can think about is the uber select pricing. On numerous situation the dumb pax chooses uber select for an x ride and doesnt know.. and when they find out the fare is double.. well there goes my 1 star rating.. Its not my job to ask them if they correctly chose a select ride.. Any thoughts? Has this been happening to anyone??


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Its just you


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Tampa ratings have tanked in general the last 4-6 weeks as well. 
I can see from weekly statements that the average for top drivers has been falling just as my rating also takes a hit every week. 
Something has changed and it is impacting our ratings negatively.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber does a very poor job of educating its users. A lot of XL, Select, Black and SUV requests are a result of the user not knowing what those things even mean. When they see the fare after the trip, it produces shock value, which makes them rate low. It's entirely, 100% Uber's fault for making the app so easy for users to screw up and get raped price wise, but enjoy your new driver rating because Uber doesn't give a shit about you as a driver.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I normally get a hit on my ranking when the passenger gets a large uber bill. 

Probably nothing your doing they just want the ride for free


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kid Uber said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it just me, or ratings have been tanking lately. I'm the average driver 4.84 over 1150 trips however, the last couple weeks my rating has been in the gutter. As of right now i have a 4.09 rating with 25 trips. I am not changing a thing.. super clean car,speak unless spoken to and most importantly get the pax to there location efficiently and safely. The only thing I can think about is the uber select pricing. On numerous situation the dumb pax chooses uber select for an x ride and doesnt know.. and when they find out the fare is double.. well there goes my 1 star rating.. Its not my job to ask them if they correctly chose a select ride.. Any thoughts? Has this been happening to anyone??


POST # 1/Kid Uber: A M A Z I N G !
Five Posts in
E L E V E N Months: Thanks for sticking
with the UPNFers and NOT disappearing.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Kid Uber (Nov 10, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/Kid Uber: A M A Z I N G !
> Five Posts in
> E L E V E N Months: Thanks for sticking
> with the UPNFers and NOT disappearing.
> ...


Really???

Your trying to bash me because I don't make enough post??? I am sorry if I have a life outside the virtual world instead of sitting in front of my computer and talk about the uber chronicles... Well I for my 6th post let me tell you to kick rock lame!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kid Uber said:


> Really???
> 
> Your trying to bash me because I don't make enough post??? I am sorry if I have a life outside the virtual world instead of sitting in front of my computer and talk about the uber chronicles... Well I for my 6th post let me tell you to kick rock lame!!


POST # 7/Kid Uber: W H O A,
NELLY !
What part of
"Thanks for sticking with the UPNFers.."
don't You understand ?

It was a BIG COMPLIMENT to your endurance ! JEEPERS.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber does a very poor job of educating its users. A lot of XL, Select, Black and SUV requests are a result of the user not knowing what those things even mean. When they see the fare after the trip, it produces shock value, which makes them rate low. It's entirely, 100% Uber's fault for making the app so easy for users to screw up and get raped price wise, but enjoy your new driver rating because Uber doesn't give a shit about you as a driver.


I don't see how they get surprised. The app tells you the estimated cost when you request a ride.


----------

